# Virginia Cheeseman



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Hiiii. 
Just a quickie.. I've never ordered from Virginia Cheeseman, would anyone who has reccomend her? 
Also, does 'small' correspond to spiderling, 'medium' to juve & so on? Or does it not work like that?
Erm yeah, that's about it I think.
Taaaa.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

the Cheesemistress is ace! never had any problems with her, and her stuff is always really healthy! small equates to spiderlings or just a bit bigger.

I really like her and her service. one of my fave suppliers


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Small = sling.
Not sure about medium!
I've ordered from her twice, would definitely recommend.
She's very helpful if you have any questions


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

You two are stars, cheers! =]


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah and her parcels arrive when they say they will so try not to worry!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Hmm, bit pricey.
Maybe I'll swerve it, thanks anyway guys!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

matty said:


> Hmm, bit pricey.
> Maybe I'll swerve it, thanks anyway guys!


aye I won't argue here. Some are ok prices, some are rather over the top in my opinion. I know it's a full time business and all, but still if I saw a GBB on TSS for £25 for a "small"(sling basically), I'd certainly question that.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

HMM so you hadn`t checked the prices before you started this thread?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Graylord said:


> HMM so you hadn`t checked the prices before you started this thread?


I think it's pretty clear that I didn't, or I wouldn't have made the thread. Would I?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

matty said:


> I think it's pretty clear that I didn't, or I wouldn't have made the thread. Would I?


kinda odd thing to say haha, enough people here to buy from her, so it could well be you looked at the prices, and found the odd T which was at a reasonable price.: victory:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> kinda odd thing to say haha, enough people here to buy from her, so it could well be you looked at the prices, and found the odd T which was at a reasonable price.: victory:


It was kinda odd to ask whether I checked the prices before making the thread, don't see why it matters really.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah she has a few there that are well priced. And she sometimes does special offers too


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

matty said:


> I think it's pretty clear that I didn't, or I wouldn't have made the thread. Would I?


You didn`t think it was wise then before you wasted peoples time?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

matty said:


> It was kinda odd to ask whether I checked the prices before making the thread, don't see why it matters really.


don't think anyone asked you did they? You made the thread, THEN you mentioned she was too pricey.

So someone was wondering why you had asked about her, before going on her site and checking it out. Don't see what's so strange about pondering that.

I guess it matters because your asking us of our experience, then suddenly say "oh looked at the prices....ok never mind."

I don't see why it matters either haha, but you brought it up, so there we go.

SUM UP OF THIS THREAD.... She's good but expensive, BUT unlike TSS who would probably refund you if a T died in the same week you got it, from experience she doesn't offer that.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

matty said:


> It was kinda odd to ask whether I checked the prices before making the thread, don't see why it matters really.


 
Would have saved a lot of messing about


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> don't think anyone asked you did they? You made the thread, THEN you mentioned she was too pricey.
> 
> So someone was wondering why you had asked about her, before going on her site and checking it out. Don't see what's so strange about pondering that.
> 
> I guess it matters because your asking us of our experience, then suddenly say "oh looked at the prices....ok never mind."


 
I think he average person would have had the intelligence to check her site out before asking ,common sense really


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Graylord said:


> I think he average person would have had the intelligence to check her site out before asking ,common sense really


I guess it's like when you see a site with .com, but then realise they only deliver within America. Or looking at a classifieds add here, asking to see if their legit, but not looking a few posts down to see someone has asked, and they've said they won't post the tarantula, so actually you can't get it anyway.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

Does it really matter? we are all obviously doing nothing anyway if we are just sat here posting on RFUK. No-ones real time has been wasted... Chill out people!: victory:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

HalcyonInverts said:


> Does it really matter? we are all obviously doing nothing anyway if we are just sat here posting on RFUK. No-ones real time has been wasted... Chill out people!: victory:


I am chilled, srsly.:2thumb:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

HalcyonInverts said:


> Does it really matter? we are all obviously doing nothing anyway if we are just sat here posting on RFUK. No-ones real time has been wasted... Chill out people!: victory:


You have a point : victory:


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> I am chilled, srsly.:2thumb:


Good work then! carry on... :2thumb:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Too funny.
Seriously, get out more guys.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

matty said:


> Too funny.
> Seriously, get out more guys.


hey hey your the one who went all weird....and urm...well aren't we one to talk.:lol2:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> hey hey your the one who went all weird....and urm...well aren't we one to talk.:lol2:


 
Because some dude went all forum police on me about not checking the prices.
I looked on the site, saw some spiders I like, asked if anyone's used them before I got my hopes up & was then all 'oh no, they're crap', then went back to have a closer look & saw that they're a bit pricey. 
I didn't go weird, just thought it was a bit pathetic to be jumped on over something so trivial.
I now remember exactly why I left this forum. Far too many internet nazis nowadays. 
Guess I'll fade back into the background, I've got enough _real_ drama in my life without petty internet drama!


----------



## bainsy (Feb 17, 2009)

Or you could not be a drama queen and just ignore any snide comments and respond to helpful ones. 

I'm thinking of getting a few bits of her, she seems a bit pricey for some of the spiders but decent for others. Pick and choose sort of site.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

bainsy said:


> Or you could not be a drama queen and just ignore any snide comments and respond to helpful ones.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a few bits of her, she seems a bit pricey for some of the spiders but decent for others. Pick and choose sort of site.


 
Drama queen's what I do best though. :no1:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

matty said:


> Because some dude went all forum police on me about not checking the prices.
> I looked on the site, saw some spiders I like, asked if anyone's used them before I got my hopes up & was then all 'oh no, they're crap', then went back to have a closer look & saw that they're a bit pricey.
> I didn't go weird, just thought it was a bit pathetic to be jumped on over something so trivial.
> I now remember exactly why I left this forum. Far too many internet nazis nowadays.
> Guess I'll fade back into the background, I've got enough _real_ drama in my life without petty internet drama!


...YEAH!

...but I admit I only jump when someone questions someone else, so you saying the guy was odd for enquiring, what I do is make you understand why he asked the questions. See everything from every angle. So now your annoyed your thread as turned into some deep thing about how internet arguing works, hahaha.

I would say though mate, hold on and check The Spider shop. I hear their getting some stuff in next week or the week after, including maybe some T.blondi's!:gasp:

now...time to drink my cuppa and have some cadbury fudge...


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> ...YEAH!
> 
> ...but I admit I only jump when someone questions someone else, so you saying the guy was odd for enquiring, what I do is make you understand why he asked the questions. See everything from every angle. So now your annoyed your thread as turned into some deep thing about how internet arguing works, hahaha.
> 
> ...


 
I'm far from annoyed, don't worry.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

matty said:


> I'm far from annoyed, don't worry.


did I say you were? OOOOOOO:lol2:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> did I say you were? OOOOOOO:lol2:


 

'So now your annoyed your thread as turned into some deep thing about how internet arguing works, hahaha.'

Yeah, you kinda did.


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

This is why I love this forum!!! NOT:bash:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Hang loose - no-one died did they!!!! :gasp::gasp: 




Far too much drama for dramas sake! Thank you guys - you have made a miserable old woman happy this evening!! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

matty said:


> 'So now your annoyed your thread as turned into some deep thing about how internet arguing works, hahaha.'
> 
> Yeah, you kinda did.


omg yeah I did, wow my memory SUCKS.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Mrs Mental said:


> Hang loose - no-one died did they!!!! :gasp::gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was my plan this whole time....: victory:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> it was my plan this whole time....: victory:


 
My hero!! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: :lol2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

HalcyonInverts said:


> Does it really matter? we are all obviously doing nothing anyway if we are just sat here posting on RFUK. No-ones real time has been wasted... Chill out people!: victory:


 
This lol.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> This lol.


that...lol.:lol2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> that...lol.:lol2:


 
and the other!! :no1:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> and the other!! :no1:


....CHICKEN DIPPERS WITH SWEET CHILLI DIP!:no1:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> ....CHICKEN DIPPERS WITH SWEET CHILLI DIP!:no1:


 
great now im hungry :bash:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Mildly back on topic (apologies!)

I'm lucky enough to live just down the road from Virginia. Her spiders are always in immaculate condition and they're all looked after like they're her own pets. Some are a bit pricey (in my opinion) and sometimes you get some lovely bits at a good price. The trick is to keep looking! Sometimes it's worth a few quid more for a LTC adult than a cheapy fresh WC one, it is to me anyway.

She's always helpful with advice too, if you see seomthing on there that you like, and the price is ok for you, then do itttt!


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

bought snails off her all are fine great quality


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah Virginia is awesome always likes a chat on the phone and is always helpful, Polite and friendly which goes a long way, always answers her emails unlike others i wont mention. Ive had stuff from her very reliable and healthy stock.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Pied Piper said:


> always answers her emails unlike others i wont mention.


Too true


----------



## agreendream (Dec 8, 2009)

She has all ways been helpful to me and seems to work REALLY hard.


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

I got my h.lividum off her. It was a small and priced at about £15 I think. When I got it it was about an inch so not really a sling as such (not as small as my others anyway) I have noticed she is a bit pricier than the classifieds but then you tend to get that whenever you buy anything from a shop (overheads etc etc)



> Does it really matter? we are all obviously doing nothing anyway if we are just sat here posting on RFUK


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

i bought some millipedes from her great condition when they arrived awesome to watch and very fairly priced placing my second order with her tomorrow
sorry 4 not arguin with ne1 but im that kinda guy lol : victory:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Awesome, cheers to the people who actually gave some imput rather than just bitching about nothing. 
There is a couple of species that I've had my eyes peeled for for a while, & I guess it's worth paying for quality. Hmm, I shall have a think about it & maybe place an order tonight. 
Cheers guys.


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

out of interest, what are you after???


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

ShouldIBeDamned said:


> out of interest, what are you after???


 
There's quite a few species which I'm interested in on her site, especially L.vio, E.murinus, T.purp, P.irminia, P.formosa, H.maculata & a couple of others. 
Obviously not all at once, I'm not made of money ha. 
But I think some I'll just have to leave, fair play to her charging what she does; it's her business at the end of the day. But I paid 48 i think for my old AF murinus, so I can't really jusify spending 28 on a small one, as much as I'd love to.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

I Bought a coir brick off her smoked it, man it was gooooooood s**t: victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been looking at her site recently and whats been said on here I thought also, ie some species she has really good prices on yet others aren't so good, but I sent her an email and asked a question about a couple of spiders and her communication was excellent and she seems a top quality seller from what I've heard and read, If her prices are a little out of your range you could always look at Martin French's site BugzUK he's very reasonably priced

Latas


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

matty said:


> There's quite a few species which I'm interested in on her site, especially L.vio, E.murinus, T.purp, P.irminia, P.formosa, H.maculata & a couple of others.
> Obviously not all at once, I'm not made of money ha.
> But I think some I'll just have to leave, fair play to her charging what she does; it's her business at the end of the day. But I paid 48 i think for my old AF murinus, so I can't really jusify spending 28 on a small one, as much as I'd love to.


id still use the search function and type the scientific name on the various classifieds first.

Here, arachnophiles, arachnidaddicts etc.

Hell you might get more having a look on the German classifieds, most will post to England. reptile classifieds, classified ads of reptiles, amphibians, spiders, insects and more ...

not such cracking deals now the pound is weak, but still you can get decent prices.


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

My information i could offer: (sorry if someone said before but there is so much argumenting in this thread)...

Why not compare both sites? Cheeseman sell
Differant tarantulas to the spider shop and vice cersa! If you do however come across something that is cheaper on one and not the other, then just order fro
the cheaper of the two!

So dont just rely on one website.

Im verry sorry if this isnt on the lines you wanted!


(note: don't take things so serious on here! I for one learnt that. Aswell as if someone always annoys you, then just add to ignore)


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

I just ordered a venezuelan blue off her  i think the prices are reasonable as all her t's are in perfect condition. it should be here any time soon! yay. ill be sure to post sum picks.


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

ordered some assassin bugs from her at 5 past 6 this mornin should be here tomorrow woop : victory:


----------



## barrymc123 (Jan 7, 2010)

i havent used her yet, but i can tell you i will, her customer service is great, i asked if she shipped to n.ireland and she had a price in 1hr of the e-mail other online shops ive asked the same question to took a few days, im not saying she is the cheapest but somtimes you have to pay more for quality.

if you know your getting a great product from the other shops and cheaper then use them, but i like to be in contact when the item im buying is a pet rather than a book.

thats my input. all in all i will def buy from her, even if it hurts my pocket a little more


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

This post might help you decide whether to use Virginia or not

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/456009-im-very-happy.html

:2thumb:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i got a order from her today, packing was ok but expensive, got 25 of the domino roach nymphs and they are only about 2-3mm so not realy happy with them, i expected 10mm nymphs realy as at that size she sent its just a waste of time realy


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> i got a order from her today, packing was ok but expensive, got 25 of the domino roach nymphs and they are only about 2-3mm so not realy happy with them, i expected 10mm nymphs realy as at that size she sent its just a waste of time realy


 
Did you ask the size before you ordered? DId it say a size on the website or in the description or anything? Why did you expect them to be 10mm?

Am asking as I've just had dealing with her with regards to my millipedes and found her service excellent - I cant speak highly enough of her to be honest, she was quick and professional answering my email queries and very friendly and competant on the phone today :2thumb:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

no i didnt ask the size but when u buy nymphs u expect bigger than 2mm its a joke selling at that size i also got a few mantids from her to add to my breeding stock and one came with all screwed up wings and is no good for breeding , it will be my first and last order with her


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Fair enough - personally I can only speak as *I* have found and she was great to deal with, very friendly, more than fair about my order and very competant and professional so I would definately be dealing with her again


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

and not even a reply to my email


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> and not even a reply to my email


 
I've got to admit I find this really strange cos it is the exact opposite to have I have found Virginia to be and how I was treated and dealt with - I emailed her yesterday within an hour of the millies arriving and I emailed altogether 4 times during the day - every time I had a reply within about 45 minutes at the most. 

This morning I emailed early to say there was no change and then I went out - when I had returned home Virginia had been kind enough to ring me up and also emailed me asking me to call her back - I called her back and we had a good chat about the millies etc - she was kind, helpful, friendly and very professional. She offered to send me two next week free of charge - which I thought was great customer service. I certainly did not feel she was responsible for the one millie passing away and didn't in any way blame her, unfortunately we both felt it was jsut one of those things.

As I say I honestly cannot fault the service I have received and I'd certainly recommend her to anyone :2thumb:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Mrs Mental said:


> I've got to admit I find this really strange cos it is the exact opposite to have I have found Virginia to be


I have to agree with this, I emailed her quite a few times_ prior_ to placing my last order about the care etc of the spiders I was interested in and she was always quick to reply and very helpful.


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

was just looking at who had what for sale and noticed that VC and Koeppler both use the same image for their Avicularia sp. blue. Not accusing anyone of anything here btw, just an observation. More to the point, what a pretty T :flrt:

WEB.DE Foto-Alben
http://www.virginiacheeseman.co.uk/images/TarantulaOceanBluePinkToe12_09.jpg


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

ShouldIBeDamned said:


> was just looking at who had what for sale and noticed that VC and Koeppler both use the same image for their Avicularia sp. blue. Not accusing anyone of anything here btw, just an observation.


I think VC gets some of her stock from Koeppler (or the same supplier as him), their stock lists are quite similair


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

I dont know anything about spiders or spidering things so I cant answer any of that :lol2:

I should imagine though that a lot of sellers use similiar suppliers - presumably there are limits as to who supplies what arent they - tisn't like getting a loaf of bread from anywhere is it :lol2:


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

That would make sense, although Koepplers price for this particular one is 12e vs £30 from VC :gasp: even 10e postage still works out cheaper!

I also had a bit of a shock when I saw an H.Lividum for £60 in a reptile shop near me today, I don't think it was even that big judging by the size of the tub it was in (although I didn't actually see it). I only paid 15 for mine from VC. It just goes to show how prices change from place to place and I guess what people think they can sell for more. Always pays to shop about :2thumb:


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

ive ordered from her before. 
x2 Peacock Mantids.... great
x1 Dune Scorpion..... wasn't aware was only 2 instar, but still good.

one that let me down was when i asked about the ladybird spiders she has...
says on website about females, but asked her what she had anyway....
she doesnt know if they male or female. well.... im not a spider expert... in fact, i've never kept a spider, but i know the females are black and the males are the ones that look like ladybirds.
Still had no joy with finding out whether she has males or females even when i gave her the descriptions.

Still, the mantids and scorp i did get from her were very cheap and all in great condition, so would probably buy from her again.​


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

The Sandman said:


> one that let me down was when i asked about the ladybird spiders she has...
> says on website about females, but asked her what she had anyway....
> she doesnt know if they male or female. well.... im not a spider expert... in fact, i've never kept a spider, but i know the females are black and the males are the ones that look like ladybirds.
> Still had no joy with finding out whether she has males or females even when i gave her the descriptions.​




What you know is the adult colours. She is not selling adults.​


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

iiisecondcreep said:


> What you know is the adult colours. She is not selling adults.
> [/LEFT]



Ah ok.... told ya i was no spider expert lol.

So they dont have any colour before they reach adult then, either sex?


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

The Sandman said:


> Ah ok.... told ya i was no spider expert lol.
> 
> So they dont have any colour before they reach adult then, either sex?


Nope, both sexes are the same colour when they're babies (black). 
I'm not at what stage they get their adult colours exactly, but they are still black as juves.
They are also very very tiny atm (<5mm! :gasp so I imagine that trying to sex them using any other method could be quite difficult!

The males are definitely pretty, but the females are also super cute :flrt:


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

yea i think i'd definately be interested in a male female pair.

OMG... you people are turning me to true spiders.... im a scorp man!!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## mbj20 (Sep 14, 2009)

sand man dont do it lol i was thinkin bout gettin sum ladybird spiders but cant find any care info on the little buggers lol anybody no anythin about them?? btw i have never had a problem with conversation by e-mail with virginia and she is always very friendly :no1:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

mbj20 said:


> sand man dont do it lol i was thinkin bout gettin sum ladybird spiders but cant find any care info on the little buggers lol anybody no anythin about them?? btw i have never had a problem with conversation by e-mail with virginia and she is always very friendly :no1:


They must be kept completely dry as even one drop of water can kill them! they get all the moisture they need from their food.

There's a thread here with enclosure suggestions for adults.

True spider Enclosures/Vivariums - Arachnophiles Forum


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

mbj20 said:


> sand man dont do it lol i was thinkin bout gettin sum ladybird spiders but cant find any care info on the little buggers lol anybody no anythin about them?? btw i have never had a problem with conversation by e-mail with virginia and she is always very friendly :no1:


Depends on what sp you have, the desert species as Lisa mentioned need to be kept absolutely bone dry, whereas the European ones (like the ones VC is selling) will take some moisture. If you email VC she can provide you with care info if its the ones she has you are interested in.
I am keeping mine in the little tubs they came in (tiny clear tubs sort of film tub shaped but smaller) with coir substrate and some sticks to climb on.


----------

